# 4 Weeks on Tbol, 1st ever cycle, progress pics.



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, I just took my first set of progress photos as tomorrow will make the 4 week mark of my first ever cycle of Tbol. 60mg ED.

Not sure what anyone else would expect to see for a first cycle, but i'm more than happy with the results so far, figured i'd post these as there doesn't seem to be a lot of progress pics on here, and I know from my own research that is one of the things people are most keen to see when researching gear.

Anyway here are the pics and feel free to ask anyway if there is anything else you want to know.... about my training that is!

I also just chucked in the photo of where I started out in July 2011 - if any of the bigger guys are reading wondering if they will be able to lose some weight, trust me, if I can do it, anybody can!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Good post, im guessing the first arms up pic is before?

How is strength gains? And how about lower back pump?


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

Strength gains are awesome on areas I was already strong, IE triceps i'm upping the weight almost every session it seems. I can feel its helping with my weaker areas too - chest - but the results don't seem quite so noticeable. I realise it is still early days yet though.

I guess the biggest learning to take from that statement is the same as everyone says - get as big as you can naturally first, although who actually listens to that though eh? 

And yeah, first arms up is the before pic - sh1t posing but at least it shows pretty much everything I need to see for noticing progress.


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

Lower back pump was really bad in the first couple of weeks, I play rugby as well and I had some chronic trap pumps last week after about 8 scrums in a row. It does seem to be easing off a little now but i'll keep this updated if you are interested?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking good. Great gains so far


----------



## Grosey (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks bud, wasn't expecting to see any difference at all after 4 weeks. So all in all I'm pretty damn pleased. Started my first Test E jab on Monday as well, so will be interesting to see how that accelerates things over the next 4 weeks.


----------

